# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Powder - what to use

## G.I_Joel

Hey team, 

Covid got me locked down for the next week and Im quick smart running out of powder - ap70n to be exact. 
I dont think its being produced anymore so need to find a readily available alternative. Ive never branched outside my norm ( ap70n ) 

Whos using what? 

I solely shoot 9mm, 147gn flat nose, through a shadow 2

----------


## NZ_noddy

Hodgdon Universal is the equivalent to AP70.

You could try a faster powder like Titegroup, using less of it of course!

----------


## jakewire

Hodgdon sell it as Universal.
Alliant"s equivalent is Unique
Vihtavuori's is N330
Good luck

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have a new container of AP100 if that helps

----------


## Simon

Depends on what you can find.
Be-86 or power pistol are other options.
Be-86 can be used for a heap of pistol rounds, its good stuff in my experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackson21

win 231 goes well with heavies

----------


## jackson21

or even WST or Titegroup

----------


## Driverman

Use Ap50 . I use 3.2 grains

----------


## Howa1500

titegroup would probably be the most common powder available if you want to stock up.although my go to powder would be aps450

----------


## Beaker

N320, all the way.
If you can find it.
Cleaner than ap70, meters well. Clean.
Did I mention clean.... - in a sp01, never had a issue in over 20k rounds (well, had one issue, when I forgot to add the n320....) and the cleaning regime was after ever shoot, spray with mx3, rack a few times and into safe. Next time out, rack a few times and wipe down. About every 2k, strip down and actually sort of mildly clean. Repeat.
The vit is the best.

----------


## Sideshow

Hope you get well soon :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Hope you get well soon


And that!!

Get well

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have Vihtavuori N160 here, 
Vihtavuori 560 and a new pottle  of Hodgson HS-6 

The HS6 probably closest to what your using but I’m not near my book to check

----------


## BSA

Winchester Auto-Comp.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Hey team, 
> 
> Covid got me locked down for the next week and I’m quick smart running out of powder - ap70n to be exact. 
> I don’t think it’s being produced anymore so need to find a readily available alternative. I’ve never branched outside my norm ( ap70n ) 
> 
> Who’s using what? 
> 
> I solely shoot 9mm, 147gn flat nose, through a shadow 2


I have a near full container of AP 70 N I could sell

----------


## Jhon

Reloaders is showing Titewad and Clays (same as ADI AS30N)  $65/$75 on their website.  Hogdon has load data for both for 9mm

----------


## Jhon

Reloaders also confirmed today they have 7x 8lb jugs of Titegroup in stock at $499. That would do you for a while. I hear Delta Mike has them for $350 but you would probably have to drive down there.

----------


## G.I_Joel

> I have a near full container of AP 70 N I could sell


Problem being getting it off you. Appreciate the offer though

----------

